# Ork "Dread-Bash"



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

Anyone try fielding 5 Deff Dreads in a match? 
Not only is it orky but it's also a proppa "Dread-bash" list. I figured 2 KFF Big Mek. I know Kans are better, yadda yadda yadda, but having 5 AV 12 walkers with 4+ Inv saves with all out DCCW's or all out skorchas could be very intimidating. you could start them off as a wall but because they aren't squadrons you could have them seperate mid-game and cover the battlefield. All I know is that 5 Deff Dreads work way better than 9 Kanz against MC heavy lists like CSM or Nids. I figured slamming 5 deff dreads into it could cause some real pain.

Thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Grimskul25 (Feb 17, 2009)

Well if you're going the big boy dread route rather than the typical kan wall, generally you're going to need more fire support as I assume you already know. Since unlike Kanz the Deff Dreadz require (generally) to be close to be most effective since their BS is only 2, you're going to need to compensate and get some dakka from long-range fire support from Lootas, especially against mech armies since they can pop open transports for your Dreadz to krump w/out having to destroy them by themselves. You should also probably get some fast assault units like Deffkoptas or maybe stormboyz that can present a threat early enough for the opponent to have to decide to split fire into your dreadz or that unit. Hope this helps


----------



## TheKingElessar (Mar 31, 2009)

Tried it, though only once in 5e. Believe I won the game but my opponent wasn't good enough for that to ever have been in doubt. I found the army clunky and in serious ranged fire issues. Admittedly I have no idea what else I ran, but it's not like Orks are spoilt for choice at range.

Overall, I think Dreads are best used in Apoc, because they can get a built in 4e Obscured stupidly cheaply.


----------



## Culler (Dec 27, 2007)

morfangdakka said:


> All I know is that 5 Deff Dreads work way better than 9 Kanz against MC heavy lists like CSM or Nids.


Care to explain that? IMO Kans are way more effective against MCs than dreads, because the 1 point of extra armor on the dread is much less meaningful when your opponent is a monstrous creature adding 2d6 to their strength (and thus the weaker MCs are averaging 13 to pen and the stronger ones like fexes are averaging 16 to pen.) Having to be killed 3 times before you're down and out (for 3 kans) is much better than the 1 point of extra armor for battling MCs. 9 klaw attacks on the charge is much better than 6, too.

Also, just to clarify, it's a 4+ cover save, not invulnerable save. Very important for things like CC and things that ignore cover.


----------



## MidnightSun (Feb 10, 2009)

Deff Dread will likely take one or two wounds off of a DP when charging and given 2 DCCWs. The Kanz will do one, with a marginally smaller chance of doing two (Only 2% or 3% less), but they have got six Str 6 blasts before going into combat.

Overall, I'd say that Kans are better in actual killyness. However, a Deff Dread is very intimidating and will draw fire away from the rest of your force. I'd go with a few of both (2 Dreads, 6 Kans).

Midnight


----------

